# PCB para placa perforada



## hawk360 (Sep 27, 2006)

Exhiste alguna manera de hacer con orcad o similar un PCB pero para implementar en una placa perforada?? Esque hasta ahora siempre lo habia hecho a mano en una fotocopia de la placa per m gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de hacerlo con algun programa.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 27, 2006)

creo que no puesto que ahi no atacas la placa si no que la vas puenteando y para eso te vale el esquema.

un saludo


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 28, 2006)

Pero segun el tipo de circuito q sea no t vale cualquier esquema pq luego igual se te cruzan las pistas. Lo digo mas que nada para evitar usar cables que keda todo mucho mejor.


----------



## shadown (Nov 1, 2006)

hawk360 dijo:
			
		

> Exhiste alguna manera de hacer con orcad o similar un PCB pero para implementar en una placa perforada?? Esque hasta ahora siempre lo habia hecho a mano en una fotocopia de la placa per m gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de hacerlo con algun programa.



bueno hawk, lo que tu buscas es un programa que te ahorre el tener que andar haciendo las conexiónes en la targeta perforada o pcb, yo tengo el programa eagle win de cadsoft, este programa apesar de ser freeware y tener algunas limitantes, te ahorra mucho trabajo al momento de pasar del esquematico al pcb. aqui te dejo la pagina para la descarga, pero esta en aleman, suerte.

http://www.cadsoft.de/cgi-bin/downl..._public/download.htm.de&dir=eagle/program/4.1


----------

